

Easter egg on German Apple website: Search your ToS, get insulting AIFF file - chmars

If you search on the German Apple website for 'AGB', the German abbreviation for Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen or General Terms of Service, you get an AIFF file as your result.<p>The AIFF file contains a few seconds of sound in German saying 'Dummer Sack', literally 'stupid bag', a not to plesant term to call other people in German.<p>Step-by-step with actual search result:<p>1. http://www.apple.com/de/
2. http://www.apple.com/de/search/?q=AGB&#38;section=global&#38;geo=de<p>FORM<i>gⁿAIFFCOMM</i><i></i>3á
FORM<i>gⁿAIFFCOMM</i><i></i>3á<i>@. ¼DINST</i>&#60; O0@╒SSND<i>gH</i>■<i>╓</i>
à≡<i>φ└δ«εL≤╩⌠1±ê≡╩⌠C∙f²</i><i>≡</i>{u<i>e</i>ù ...
http://www.apple.com/de/pro/profiles/otto/images/dummasackloop.aiff
======
runjake
Ok, I'm flagging this. This is nonsense trying to muck up a controversy over
nothing.

Common sense and a few seconds of research indicates this audio file of a
music clip is from a musician profile on Apple's Professional Profiles
website:

<http://www.apple.com/de/pro/profiles/otto/>

How did I figure out this URL? By clipping a couple levels of the AIFF URL:

[http://www.apple.com/de/pro/profiles/otto/images/dummasacklo...](http://www.apple.com/de/pro/profiles/otto/images/dummasackloop.aiff)

~~~
chmars
Well, neither <http://www.apple.com/de/pro/profiles/otto/> nor the AIFF file
exist anymore … maybe you need to be a native speaker of German to see the
issue here although it's certainly not a controversy but mainly a funny
occurrence.

